# Gday all from Oz



## wombat (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Folks,

My wife and I are in Australia, headed for the Old Dart in April. Planning to buy a second hand motorhome and spend 5 months seeing your wonderful country including Ireland. Planning to also see some of the places where my father served in WW2 (he was a lancaster pilot with 617 squadron - DFC and bar... sorry for the brag  ) Friends have used this site before and you come recommended.
Any recommendations for used motorhome dealers around London? We will be checking out Cranham's but would be nice to have a few others we could check out too.
Looking forward to getting over there.
Cheers
Owen


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Feb 29, 2012)

:welcome: to you and your wife,i am sure you will get all the help you need:goodluck:just keep asking questions:have fun:


----------



## maingate (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum wombat.

There are plenty of dealers in southern England. One of them is a member on here and helps a lot of other members. He has a very good reputation.

Google Johns Cross Motorhomes. You will get the address but will also get a lot of other information to prove that he is one of the good guys.

Have a good holiday. By the way, Summer is usually the first 2 days of July. :lol-049:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Wombat and welcome to the "Wild Camping" site, I think this is one of the best forums on the web and you will get plenty of help I am sure. I see "John Croft Motorhomes" has already been suggested. Hope you enjoy your holiday and travel safe, never be in a hurry unless it is to get away from the Scottish midge. By the way if you were to become a full member you could download about 3000 recommended wild camping locations all over the country and all for £15, no better value can you get, any more questions then just ask away and we will do our best to help you enjoy your holiday even more.

John
(Guernsey Donkey)


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Wombat,

Welcome to Wild Camping, loads of information on here and helpfull members as well.

You will be vey welcome to come and see us at Robertsbridge, easy to get to on the M25 and A21 from London. 

We have a wide range of vans available, both new and pre-owned. New and Used Motorhomes, Camping Equipment, Fiamma UK

Peter


----------



## snowbirds (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Owen

I don't know your price but when we lived in London we used to see Aussies, and New Zealand travellers selling there vans before heading home in Piccadilly and Bayswater, you may find a van, you may get a deal but look for some thing with a new engine and some history as a lot have been around Europe three or four times,and but don't fall for a old classic VW with the surf board on top, I have only ever seen two that were not patched up with pounds of putty and £6,000 plus.(I await comments from Dubber's).
But good luck and bring us some sunshine from OZ.:have fun::cheers:

Regards Snowbirds.:cool1::cool1::cool1:         






wombat said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Any recommendations for used motorhome dealers around London? We will be checking out Cranham's but would be nice to have a few others we could check out too.
> Looking forward to getting over there.
> ...


----------



## wombat (Mar 1, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks all, not only for the welcome, but also the info. Always good to check out someone who comes recommended. I will put Johns cross on the list. Our price range is 20k to 30k GBP, so I don't think a Kombi outside Australia House is the go (though my parents did that in the seventies !!). In the interest of staying married, we need something that we can stay in for 5 months :lol-053:
For the others, I'll try to bring some sunshine with us, but it didn't work when I went from Perth to Melbourne! I'll keep my eye open for summer, should I set an alarm?
Thanks again


----------



## wombat (Mar 1, 2012)

*more*

Also, I will join fully paid. The POI file will be priceless on its own.


----------



## snowbirds (Mar 1, 2012)

*Swift escape*

Hi Wombat

So you have real folding money. I bought my Swift Escape 664 four berth in 2009 We toured Europe in it last year a great van with a fixed rear bed. It came from White Arches Motorhomes in Northamtonshire a very sound company try their web site. We had £30,000 to spend and were looking for used with the fixed bed but bought this New Budget model from the look of it in the brochure  
Just waiting for the SUN then we set of again in the nex couple of months Good Luck.

Snowbirds. :cool1::cool1::drive::drive:





wombat said:


> Also, I will join fully paid. The POI file will be priceless on its own.


----------



## wombat (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re Swift Escape*

Thanks Snowbird,

Yes, I guess we are playing for keeps with the budget, but you only live once. Appreciate another dealer to add to the list. When I try to google motorhomes UK, it doesn't help, so any advice is awesome. I have had a look online, and would have liked to have bought online, but I can't bring myself to buy unseen. I guess our first week in London is going to be pretty busy, and not just sightseeing.
Cheers


----------



## deanjo (Mar 1, 2012)

wombat said:


> Thanks Snowbird,
> 
> Yes, I guess we are playing for keeps with the budget, but you only live once. Appreciate another dealer to add to the list. When I try to google motorhomes UK, it doesn't help, so any advice is awesome. I have had a look online, and would have liked to have bought online, but I can't bring myself to buy unseen. I guess our first week in London is going to be pretty busy, and not just sightseeing.
> Cheers



hiya wombat.....start talking to the dealers before you come,get aquainted and tell them your plans and sort a deal out so you can sell the motorhome back to them before returning to oz....dont leave it all to do in the first week you are here,they'll know you are eager and you certainly wont get a good deal like that..salesmen,whether it be cars ,motorhomes or bike are all the same.....but at least the guy at john cross has the balls to come on the site,so  therefore i dont think he's out to rip anyone off..


----------



## scampa (Mar 2, 2012)

wombat said:


> Planning to also see some of the places where my father served in WW2 (he was a lancaster pilot with 617 squadron - DFC and bar... sorry for the brag  )



Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:

No need to apologise for mentioning a WW2 hero, we should all remember how much we owe to them!  (_my_ father obviously didn't enjoy flying during WW2, because he kept jumping out of the planes... luckily they supplied him with a parachute!).

I guess you've done some research on the places that your father served, and you'll know 617 squadron "The Dambusters" was formed at RAF Scampton in Lincolnshire. Guy Gibsons' dog is buried not far from the main gate. The airfield is still "Live" and is now home to the Red Arrows display team. They have a small museum which is open on request. 

RAF Coningsby, also in Lincolnshire, is home to the "Battle of Britain Memorial Flight" consisting of a Lancaster, Spitfire and Hurricane.  They have a visitor centre which is open Monday to Friday, plus you can get a tour of the hangar which houses the planes.  The three planes make a great sight (and sound) on the days that they are flying!

As well as Scampton and Coningsby, 617 squadron were also based for a while at RAF Woodhall Spa and RAF Waddington, also in Lincolnshire. Woodhall Spa closed in the 1960's, but the Petwood Hotel there was used as 617's officers' mess in WW2 and is still open, though sadly the price of the beer has gone up since then!  Waddington is still operational.

All four of these airfields are within easy reach of each other.

Also not too far away is the old WW2 airfield RAF East Kirkby, home to the Aviation Heritage Centre. They have a museum dedicated to the RAF and Bomber Command, plus a Lancaster that taxis along the runway, and offer rides to the public for a fee.

There are wildcamping spots in the areas, but I'm sure that if you contact the bases and mention your fathers' history, they'll give you VIP treatment, and possibly even offer you accommodation.  If that doesn't work, just say that you're a friend of Scampa!  (ok, I made that bit up)

Here's some Links that may be useful if you don't have them already...

Untitled Page

Welcome to the BBMF - Homepage

History at Petwood

RAF Scampton - RAF Scampton Museum

The only place in the UK where you can ride in an Lancaster Bomber - Lincolnshire Aviation Heritage Centre


----------



## snowbirds (Mar 2, 2012)

*Motorhomes*

Hi Wombat

Glad to help I think coming over in April is a good time and the dealers will be hungry for a deal after the winter,they will be lining up to pick you up from the airport sport, deal hard and get it in writing they may not all be English Gentlemen!!.

Regards Snowbirds.:have fun::cheers: 






wombat said:


> Thanks Snowbird,
> 
> Yes, I guess we are playing for keeps with the budget, but you only live once. Appreciate another dealer to add to the list. When I try to google motorhomes UK, it doesn't help, so any advice is awesome. I have had a look online, and would have liked to have bought online, but I can't bring myself to buy unseen. I guess our first week in London is going to be pretty busy, and not just sightseeing.
> Cheers


----------



## Goexplore Motorhome Hire (Mar 2, 2012)

*I have a few motorhomes for sale*



wombat said:


> Thanks Snowbird,
> 
> Yes, I guess we are playing for keeps with the budget, but you only live once. Appreciate another dealer to add to the list. When I try to google motorhomes UK, it doesn't help, so any advice is awesome. I have had a look online, and would have liked to have bought online, but I can't bring myself to buy unseen. I guess our first week in London is going to be pretty busy, and not just sightseeing.
> Cheers



I have a 2009 transit 2.2 chauson flash 03 6 berth £27,500
also a 4 berth fiat 2.3 ci carioca 694 fixed bed 2010 £30,000
and a fiat 2.3 ci carioca 706 rear lounge 6 berth 2011 £31,000

s.wignall@btconnect.com  i can email you pictures etc, we are based in the north west of wales 3 hrs from London by train, 4hrs by road but could meet you if required.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello Wombat :wave:

What an exciting adventure!  Hope you have a wonderful time touring our part of the world 

Our daughter moved to Melbourne six years ago and I have a sister who's been in Vic for over 30 years and now lives on Phillip Island.  Last time visited, we waved goodbye to Aus and spent our last couple of weeks in a rented motorhome on South Island, NZ - what an amazing experience!  We'd love to take the time and do a proper tour of Australia and NZ but now that we're retired, we just don't have the spare cash to pay for a van over there... although we might downsize our home one day to get some funds, if all else fails 

Just to throw another contact into the mix, we have nothing but praise for the guys at Sussex Caravan Centre, where we bought our second-hand motorhome.  The prices are very fair - we did a lot of online comparison before we bought - and nothing is too much trouble for the team.  We know them at their site in Ashington but they can let you know about vans from their Kent site too.  I agree that it could be worth contacting someone before you come over.  They have a website... are we allowed to post links here? If not, just put Sussex Caravan Centre into one word, add a .co and a .uk and Bob's your uncle    We spoke to them before we bought and gave them an idea of the sort of layout we wanted and our max price and they contacted us with details whenever something cropped up in Ashington or East Grinstead. Well worth a call.

Good luck in your search and hope you have an amazing holiday :goodluck: :have fun:


----------



## wombat (Mar 5, 2012)

*Overwhelmed*

Thanks again all for the responses, been amazing.
To Scampa, Dad was based at Woodhall Spa and stayed at the Petwood, so they are definitely on the list. I want to contact the crowd that fly the Lancaster to find out when they will be flying. That is a definite MUST. I am a retired Air Traffic Controller so there is the inherent interest in anything that flies anyway. I worked the last 2 Australian International Airshows and many warbirds there, but sadly no Lancaster.
To Minisorella, thanks for another option, and I expect we will have a ball. Mind you, with my wifes passion for castles, some of it may wear thin, but I think I'll cope.
To Goexplore Motorhome Hire, thanks, but we have a fairly limited time to find one, and I would like to try to get one close to London if possible. I'll keep you in mind though. We have a problem with buying from photos, though they do help, we need to be inside to get the feel of it. We have found we walk into some and feel cramped right away, others feel homely. 
Cheers
Owen
Wombat's World


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 5, 2012)

wombat said:


> I want to contact the crowd that fly the Lancaster to find out when they will be flying. That is a definite MUST. I am a retired Air Traffic Controller so there is the inherent interest in anything that flies anyway. I worked the last 2 Australian International Airshows and many warbirds there, but sadly no Lancaster.



This is where you need to look - Battle of Britain Memorial Flight

Welcome to the BBMF - Homepage

Regards

Chris


----------



## Viktor (Mar 5, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 5, 2012)

If you are interested in castles and other historic homes perhaps you should join the National Trust, it might be cheaper to join in Australia than here. My daughter lives in Bondi and we are planning a trip out there this Xmas also thinking of hiring a m/h to tour as the cost of hotels your way look astronomical. from what my daughter says I think you will find life fairly economical here. Anyways, welcome to the site and have a good trip. Don't forget to look out for some of our gatherings they might just coincide with where you are or influence you to change your route!


----------



## lebesset (Mar 5, 2012)

have a look at the pre loved website , a mixture of private and trade prices , but will give you an idea of what your money will bring you 

talking to people who are doing what you propose , their biggest problem seems to be to not get ripped off on the insurance ; if you have friends or family whose address you can use it is much easier as you can 'base' yourselves there!!!

if you enjoy historic properties the National trust membership already suggested is a must , 3 individual visits costs more than a years membership !!!

consider a  membership with the camping and caravnning club [ website ]

btw , the battle of britain flight lanc is the last one flying , don't get confused though , it is painted differently on the 2 sides ! ; imperial war museum at duxford north of london is a MUST for aircraft buffs , even has a separate USA aircraft museum

enjoy


----------



## wombat (Mar 9, 2012)

*more from Oz*



moonshadow555 said:


> If you are interested in castles and other historic homes perhaps you should join the National Trust, it might be cheaper to join in Australia than here. My daughter lives in Bondi and we are planning a trip out there this Xmas also thinking of hiring a m/h to tour as the cost of hotels your way look astronomical. from what my daughter says I think you will find life fairly economical here. Anyways, welcome to the site and have a good trip. Don't forget to look out for some of our gatherings they might just coincide with where you are or influence you to change your route!



Thanks Moonshadow, we will definitely join the National Trust, from here if I get around to it (only 3 weeks to go!). You will be shocked at the dost of motorhomes here. What I expect to get in UK for 25k GBP, will cost about 70k GBP here and have 100,000km on the clock!!! Hiring is almost prohibitive too. The high AU$ wont help you at all either, though it does us 

We expect to live fairly cheaply, my wife loves cooking, though I suspect we will have our share of pub meals too. I'll check the gatherings of the club too, be great to meet up with a few of the members.
Owen
Wombat's World


----------



## wombat (Mar 9, 2012)

*more again*



lebesset said:


> have a look at the pre loved website , a mixture of private and trade prices , but will give you an idea of what your money will bring you
> 
> talking to people who are doing what you propose , their biggest problem seems to be to not get ripped off on the insurance ; if you have friends or family whose address you can use it is much easier as you can 'base' yourselves there!!!



Thanks Lebesset,
We have a friends parents there who's address we will be using, so that's all good. National Trust membership high on the agenda, likewise the Imperial War Museum, heard so much about it!

Is there a link to the "pre loved" website? I couldn't see it as part of this site, and we will join the caravaners club, seems to get a reduction in insurance premiums too.
Cheers

Owen
Wombat's World


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi again Owen,

Fortunately you have solved the address problem but I would suggest that you make sure that the insurance company will accept you on an Australian licence as well, if you need any help please email my General manager at Johns Cross, gill@johnscross.co.uk

Peter


----------



## Byronic (Mar 9, 2012)

Motorhome insurance cover at a reasonable cost may prove to be a problem. Perhaps you could try a few online quotes before leaving. British Insurance can be a bit of a minefield for "foreigners"..... make that everybody!!!
Ensure you take proof of No Claims to the UK showing what a brilliant driver you've been and you may get a discount. I've known a few antipodeans to be quoted such horrendous figures for cover that they've taken the chance and not bothered; of course very inadvisable.


----------



## lebesset (Mar 9, 2012)

wombat said:


> Thanks Lebesset,
> We have a friends parents there who's address we will be using, so that's all good. National Trust membership high on the agenda, likewise the Imperial War Museum, heard so much about it!
> 
> Is there a link to the "pre loved" website? I couldn't see it as part of this site, and we will join the caravaners club, seems to get a reduction in insurance premiums too.
> ...




Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds

look under camping and caravanning


btw , have you considered how big a vehicle you want , bearing in mind the lack of space in the uk and the ever decreasing number of people with a licence to drive a vehicle over 3,500Kg affecting the ease of reselling bigger vehicles


----------



## wombat (Mar 11, 2012)

*Insurance and more*

Thanks Brionic, I will make sure I have paperwork with me. Looks like it may be advisable to get an international drivers licence too.

Lebesset, thank you for yours too, I may have to check on my licence conditions. At this stage, we intend keeping the van, leaving it in UK and return each year for the next 3 or 4 years and head over to the continent. Not sure the resale at the end of that will be a huge concern, mainly on the grounds it wont owe us much after all that.

Thanks too to Peter, you may see us in the frist week of April 

Owen


----------



## HAUL83 (Mar 11, 2012)

If you at any time need info on Sweden, feel free to contact me and I'll see what I can do. Meanwhile, enjoy the UK/Ireland!


----------



## lebesset (Mar 11, 2012)

wombat said:


> Thanks Brionic, I will make sure I have paperwork with me. Looks like it may be advisable to get an international drivers licence too.
> 
> Lebesset, thank you for yours too, I may have to check on my licence conditions. At this stage, we intend keeping the van, leaving it in UK and return each year for the next 3 or 4 years and head over to the continent. Not sure the resale at the end of that will be a huge concern, mainly on the grounds it wont owe us much after all that.
> 
> ...



I think it is true to say that you can still buy the road tax in 6 months chunks , or buy the full year and cash in when not in use , as long as you SORN it [ someone will explain]

left had drives , often imported from the continent , normally fetch less money ; in view of your plans long term this miught be your best bet , and buying a continental make like hymer as you won't find agencies for the uk produced vehicles elsewhere , whereas there are agencies for continental makes in the UK


----------



## ambrose (Mar 16, 2012)

*from South Australia*

Hi Wombat  For the lat 4 years we have traveled around Uk and Europe  for six months. We are retired so we have the time. The first 2 years were in a moterhome which we loved only 6 mtrs. but plenty big enough Parking can be a problem when you are living in it full time. We then bought a caravan and car as we found we wanted to stay longer in one place with more comfort.  We found insurance was a mind field as for some reason they did not like Aussie driving licences. There are a few companies that operate on a guaranteed buy back scheme and they will organise insurance for you but expect it to be rather pricey. With the moterhome we wild camped in Scotland, Ireland. Franc, Italy, but sadly with the van we now go to sites. I am sure you will have a great time We found the Caravan club to be very good value as they have lots of small sites if you want any information we would love to help. We are leaving end April     back end October


----------



## lebesset (Mar 16, 2012)

just came across an australian couple here in portugal 

they said they had some problems with insurance as they were going to live in the vehicle while here, were australian etc , although they had relatives address to use

they found insurance with SAGA , £1,000 pa including europe wide breakdown etc , a lot by british standards perhaps but a good deal under the circumstances ; SAGA demanded an original document from their OZ insurance company [ no fax/photocopy ] for  no claims bonus entitlement 

bear in mind it would be possible to just tax the vehicle for 6 months , then SORN it while stored so no tax /insurance are required , then vary the insurance to just cover fire/theft while in safe storage , normally not very expensive


----------



## ambrose (Mar 16, 2012)

*Sorry*

New to the site so did not read all the replys you got  looks as everything has been covered enjoy


----------



## wombat (Mar 20, 2012)

*A bit more*

Thanks Ambrose, may even run into you if you are in UK! Europe side we are leaving until next year. One inconsistancy in drivers licences is, my class C here is up to 4500Kg, but when I got the international licence, it was a max 3500Kg. Might inhibit our choice. We are thinking of getting a scooter or small motor bike to use locally if we can fit it on the back somehow, I'm sure there is a way. This is our first time for a long term tour like this, you must be old hand by now. Thanks for the info. If you read the rest of this... what did you do for mobile phone and internet? We are planning on getting prepaid sims with "3" for 2 phones, an Ipad and a laptop.

Lebesset, what an awesome contributor you are. Excellent info, and I shall take it all on board. I gather SORN is something like "storing off road network"? Makes sense anyway that it should be cheaper when not being used. Unfortunately, we need insurance, so I guess we choose the one that screws us the least! I have my last insurance renewal notice with me, so that should be OK, I hope. Thanks for all your help, fantastic.

Owen
Wombat's World


----------



## lebesset (Mar 20, 2012)

yes , insurance is a pain where you sit down for visitors to the uk ! don't forget to ask  the insurance company for the rate in secure storage when they quote , some can be silly about it and only offer small reductions which is ridiculous 

just to get you thinking , exchanging gas bottles is a rip off in the uk ; best thing is to install ONE refillable bottle like Gas It , halves the price of your gas in the uk and can be used in most of europe when you get there ...UK bottles can't be exchanged ; combined with a small normal bottle for emergency you should have no problems ...my emergency bottle has lasted 5 years so far 

have a look at the FES autogas website , they look to have a sensible deal

btw , have just changed to a lycamobile payg , never seen such low prices , 4p/minute to OZ landlines , and for calls to lycamobile phones there ..free 
read the small print though


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 20, 2012)

wombat said:


> Thanks Ambrose, may even run into you if you are in UK! Europe side we are leaving until next year. One inconsistancy in drivers licences is, my class C here is up to 4500Kg, but when I got the international licence, it was a max 3500Kg. Might inhibit our choice. We are thinking of getting a scooter or small motor bike to use locally if we can fit it on the back somehow, I'm sure there is a way. This is our first time for a long term tour like this, you must be old hand by now. Thanks for the info. If you read the rest of this... what did you do for mobile phone and internet? We are planning on getting prepaid sims with "3" for 2 phones, an Ipad and a laptop.
> 
> Lebesset, what an awesome contributor you are. Excellent info, and I shall take it all on board. I gather SORN is something like "storing off road network"? Makes sense anyway that it should be cheaper when not being used. Unfortunately, we need insurance, so I guess we choose the one that screws us the least! I have my last insurance renewal notice with me, so that should be OK, I hope. Thanks for all your help, fantastic.
> 
> ...



We've got fold up electric bikes, they can travel in the van. Their capacity is 40 miles but they can be used as ordinary bikes too, bonus - no insurance! Hope we catch up with you somewhere, have an awesome trip!


----------



## HAUL83 (Mar 21, 2012)

moonshadow555 said:


> We've got fold up electric bikes, they can travel in the van. Their capacity is 40 miles but they can be used as ordinary bikes too, bonus - no insurance! Hope we catch up with you somewhere, have an awesome trip!



Where did you get them and how much were they?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 21, 2012)

HAUL83 said:


> Where did you get them and how much were they?



£725 each, Quartz 2011, we got them at the Malvern Show. They were from Batribike.com. they are based in Sturton by Stow, Lincolnshire


----------



## ambrose (Mar 25, 2012)

I am sure you will have a great time This is the 4th. year we have done it. Only planned on the once but had such a great time. We had a motorhome for 2 years but changed nto a caravan last year for more room and convience. found parking was getting hard. If you need storage get in touch We store our van and car undercover pricy but worth it. As we just arrive get taxi from Heathrow  and away we go planning on A 6 week to Spain this year. The highlight of our trip last year was the Noemandy Beaches WE arrive first week in June and were cought up in all the commemeration celebrations fantastic


----------



## wombat (Mar 30, 2012)

*Bikes and more*

Thanks Sue and Martin, great idea, all I have to do is teach the wife to ride a bike !!!! I'm sure she can. I hadn't thought of that option, but excellent thinking.
Cheers
Owen

To Ambrose, thanks for the tips, you are 4 years ahead of us, but heading down the same path. I expect we will cross paths at some point.
Thanks
Owen


----------

